# C'mon Pyxie... (we got babies!)



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

I am about ready to cut these babies out of her! (jk.....maybe) She is HUGE and she refuses to have them. I keep telling her if she bakes them any longer they're going to be burnt...


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

awww such a pretty mummy lol she is very big


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Awww she is very pretty indeed! She has a lovely little face and I'm feeling your pain about baking them so long, I have a girl that just won't give birth lol! x


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. None of her broken merle kids from her first litter got her ragged edge look to their pattern. And nothing this morning, just her working away on her nest.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

fingers crossed for you, keep us informed  gorg


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She's pretty!
*crosses fingers for you*


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, I've seen 'em a lot bigger, a whole lot bigger. Your doe carries a bit differently than most that I've seen, more belly hanging down below.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ha ha.... :lol:

From the time when I think that "They absolutely *must* be born today!" ......it's usually another 3 days


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I have 3 does in a colony cage and I had put a buck into for a couple of weeks, but it looked like only one got pregnant. Two were staying sleek and slim, but the third (named Gigi) was SO fat that I was sure she was going to pop while I was standing there looking at her. She was even sending out for food delivery and the other two does were carrying food over and dropping it off to her at the nest, which was really funny to watch!

I could've sworn she was in labor while I was standing there on Thursday, so I went back in a few hours later and lo and behold, there was a pile of babies waiting. My family has been doing "baby pools" and betting on which mouse is going to pop first, but I always seem to lose. I was feeling all smart because everybody else said the enormous chocolate doe in the cage next door was going first, but I had faith in Gigi!

A few minutes later, while I was trying to subtly poke around to see what I could see of the litter, Gigi comes waddling out of a TP tube, just as huge as ever and still barely able to walk. It almost looked like the TP tube was giving birth to HER.. :lol:

I have absolutely no idea who the other litter belongs to, and they're both still just as sleek and slim as they were. It's almost like there's an invisible mouse in there, because the babies have full milk bellies and are healthy and robust, but neither of the does shows signs of nursing. Weird.

And, of course, I lost the baby pool twice because the enormous chocolate doe had her babies late last night and Gigi delivered 8 pups about 3 hours later. Missed it by that > < much! :x :lol:


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

What I came home to tonight . What a perfect way to end the day. I think there is about ten but I didn't want to mess with them too much as they still look pretty new.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Congrats on your gorgeous little aliens!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: Now i love the idea of you being visited by an invisible pregnant mouse :lol:


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

They are doing fabulous. Here is my favorite one so far..


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)




----------

